# Crankbaits



## starcraft (Jun 3, 2005)

Like to try some crankbaits this year mostly for fishing riprap areas. Got a few questions. When using crankbaits. stick baits etc. What kind of knot do u use to get the best action out of the lure.?


Also what crankbaits do u think are best suited for this situation? Sizes, make colors, lip size? There are both LM and Sm bass in the lakes targeted. Thanks for any infomation.


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

You cannot go wrong with the Rebel craw for smallies. I have three different sizes and they all catch numerous smallies for me. I mostly fish for smallies in the hoga' but have done well w/ the craw's in the trib's. and shorelines of erie when I get the good fortune of smallie fishing there!!!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

use a crosslock snap for connection.if the bait has a split ring i usually tie to it with improved clich for mono,palomar for braid.but you can use a snap too.
shadraps,rattletraps,shallow or foating rapalas all should be good baits in smaller sizes for spring.maybe crafish patterns,shad,firetiger for starters.jerkbaits like rogues,xraps should do it too.i think the smaller sizes are better in early spring,but it doesn't hurt to have some larger ones in the box.


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

I use the Norman speed Clip and I tie a Palomar Knot to that. The Norman Speed clips are awesome. Love them. They allow you to quickly change Cranks.

Lure color I would match the hatch and the season. If you are fishing in Riprap, the forage is small bait fish and small Craws in the spring. Open water I would look for a Shad pattern and next to wood cover shad or Bluegill pattern is what I would use 

Brand they all catch fish if you have confidence in a certain brand use that because you will catch fish on what you have confidence in. Bandit makes a good crank for not a lot of $$$ Norman and Bomber also come to mind. The top line stuff like Lucky Craft is nice if you have 15 dollars to drop on a crank. Me personally. . . I dont make that much money so I stick with the cheep ones.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Rapala cranks are pretty solid..
Storm were good too (Before they changed models)
I have caught a lot of bass on the old wiggle warts.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Personally I buy 95% Rapalas. You cant go wrong with them. Ive tried every other brand over time but I keep coming back to the Rapalas. I do like Rattle Traps also. I dont use too many different colors for my bassin. I wouldnt leave the shore without these colors

1. Firetiger
2. Black and silver (shad)
3. Perch colored, more muted than firetiger
4. Rootbeer 

Obviously match the stained water to the brighter colors and the clear water is for natural colors. 

I really, really like small cranks. The only problem is you have to be using 2-6lb test on a spinning reel, preferably an ultralight to get them to cast very far. I dont know the actual size but my fave size is about as big as your ring finger 3-4 inch.

As far as lip size goes I use the shallow runners 1-4 feet for all the Rapalas and just use Rattle Traps if im fishing any deeper than that. I dont like casting deep diving cranks because you only keep the bait in front of the fish for a small time by the time its dove down and reeled back up. The Rattle Trap will sink right where it lands so you cover more area IMO. Rattle Traps are less likely to get snagged on the rip-rap because the ring is on the back instead of the nose so its kinda tilted in the water and this keeps the hooks away from the structure more IMO. Ive always done best on a bluegill colored Rattle Trap.


----------



## BIGHILLBILLY (Jul 29, 2006)

Rapala's and bombers. I have a ton of cranks but for throwing to rip rap nothing beats them! I throw the rapala's on spinning gear because of their lack of weight unless I am using the dt's then I use bait casting gear. I personally use the 10 / 4 fireline because the baits can get deeper faster and cross loc swivels. Just remember that with fireline you have to go with a lighter rod then normal because of the no stretch in fireline.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2007)

99% of the cranks I throw are Rapalas. I like SR5s, and HJ10s. My new favorite color is Walleye


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

bandit in the 100-300 series are great


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Pigsticker said:


> Obviously match the stained water to the brighter colors and the clear water is for natural colors.


I have always heard just the opposite. The more stained the water the darker lure, so it can be seen better. It is much easier to see a black object than a chart in stained water.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

I go with a snap 100% of the time when using crankbaits. I feel it gives the lure the best action because the knot isn't right next to the eye. 
I personally like the smaller Bomber cranks in brown pattern when fishing riprap areas in streams for smallies.


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

I like the flat dt 7's by rapala . I just picked up a few dt 3's , which are also the flat series .


----------



## Ranger521 (May 18, 2006)

If you bass fish in Ohio particularly on the river, you must try D baits. They are made by Gary Dees in Cincinnati. A bit pricey ($15 each) but hands down the best crankbait I have ever used on the Ohio River. A bunch of the pro's use his baits but have guarded the secret. There was an article in Bassmaster a few years ago that honked a few of the pros off. They dont like their secrets getting out! Another great crankbait is Luhr Jensen's speedtrap. Thin walled and square lipped it is really good around wood where you would normally throw a spinnerbait.


----------



## starcraft (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks for the help some of the ideas will be used in the future, always had a problem with the action of the bait. When using these kind of snaps would these work on husky jerks or floating type baits the same as the cranks?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

the crosslock snaps will work great on all of them,mike.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Im a crankbait junky and will row miles (I fish from a kayak) just to fish rip rap.

Wee Crawls are an excellent choice!

My favorites are D-baits and Thunder Shad. Both have serious issues with durability and are expensive, but are fish catching machines. I feel that these two flat crankbaits have a better bounce in the rocks. I usually fish riprap by casting parallel with the shoreline. I start only a few inches from the shore, and work progressively deeper with each cast. The best advice that I can give is to maintain contact with the bottom as much as possible.

I tie directly to the crankbait with the palomar knot. However, all my cranks have a split ring, and a snap might be a good idea if the lure does not have a split ring.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

flypilot33 said:


> I have always heard just the opposite. The more stained the water the darker lure, so it can be seen better. It is much easier to see a black object than a chart in stained water.


I dont know where you heard this info from. Im sitting here right now looking at a firetiger crank that says on the package "bright glow colors that work great in dark or stained water". Also last year I had a guide with over 30 years experience on Kentucky lake tell me "since the water is kinda stained today we should use brighter colors so the bass can see it".


----------



## once was (Oct 25, 2005)

Used to always throw Model A Bombers Chartuse Firetiger in dirty water. Threw Perch or Tennesse Shad in clearer water. Same colors now but I throw the Bandits.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Well if the bait really glows...then obviously it would be better in dark water! I have to agree with FlyPilot...I've heard Bill Dance say on numerous occasions that he fished darker colors in dirty water. Never made much sense to me as a kid...but hey, if Bill says/does it...theres probably a good reason for it!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I am with fly pilot on this one. I always use darker colors in stained water.
Think about this... Its a blizzard outside VISABILITY IS REALLY POOR. You are driving, there is 2 cars coming straight at you, one is yellow one is black which one will you see first???
 I just made that up myself..


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

you're all correct.brighter colors like chart.,firetiger etc,work well in stained/darker water.but darker colors such as black,brown,blue etc also are great choices.
natural,white or lighter colors are better suited for clear water than darker water.


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

for crankbaits i like a white fat free shad that can run 12 feet. i also have excelent luck on a baby bass colored rattle trap (i have actually caught a catfish on that color).


----------



## starcraft (Jun 3, 2005)

misfit said:


> the crosslock snaps will work great on all of them,mike.



Thanks Rick will give them a shot!


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

another vote for the D-baits. I really like handmade balsa cranks for the areas I fish, however they are pricey and hard to come bya good one. But i agree, that when I find a good handmade bait, I keep it a secret.

Also darker colors are better for dirty water. If the water is slightly stained brighter colors work well. Clear water=natural colors


----------

